# Who is entering the Bowhunter Magazine youth essay contest?



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

Let's just get a feel for who is entering/has already entered. I know I am sending in mine tomorrow. gotta love procrastination.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll probably do it


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i allready did. i hope i do good this year


----------

